# Yep, I was right



## Draiman (Feb 28, 2011)

EDIT: Those are eggs she's coiled around, for the benefit of the less initiated.


----------



## neubii18 (Feb 28, 2011)

That's awesome!And I've been meaning to say this for a while but,your pictures are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING:worship::worship:!!!You should make a thread with your collection with pictures from you!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 1, 2011)

asn1234 said:


> That's awesome!And I've been meaning to say this for a while but,your pictures are ABSOLUTELY AMAZING:worship::worship:!!!You should make a thread with your collection with pictures from you!


Thanks for the kind words.  You can see most of my photos of my collection (or at least the ones I feel are good enough to be posted) on my Flickr page.


----------



## KnightinGale (Mar 1, 2011)

Whoa, cool! And thanks for the note for us uninitiated. I don't have any myriapods, but I love to look at them and that is definitely an awesome picture. Congrats! How many young might you expect?


----------



## Draiman (Mar 1, 2011)

KnightinGale said:


> Whoa, cool! And thanks for the note for us uninitiated. I don't have any myriapods, but I love to look at them and that is definitely an awesome picture. Congrats! How many young might you expect?


Cheers  I haven't really had a chance to get a good look at the eggs, but probably no more than 40.


----------



## Canth (Mar 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I'm so glad the S. heros "arizonensis" fared much better than the S. heros "heros" and you were able to breed them. 

Keep us updated on the clutch progress man


----------



## Draiman (Mar 1, 2011)

Canth said:


> Congratulations! I'm so glad the S. heros "arizonensis" fared much better than the S. heros "heros" and you were able to breed them.
> 
> Keep us updated on the clutch progress man


Hey cheers Jared, we were really lucky the two that survived were a male and a female. I hope your hardwickei pedelings are doing well!


----------



## JC50 (Mar 1, 2011)

I have been away for a while but your pictures are still amazing.


----------



## Xenomorph (Mar 1, 2011)

Simply unbelievable! you're lucky to be one

I hope that she not only eats the egg .....

best regards from germany


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome, Gavin. Good luck with them.


----------



## Rue (Mar 1, 2011)

Very cool!  

This board has some of the best invert photos I've ever seen.

Hope you get some babies out of it!


----------



## JanPhilip (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats amazing, good luck on hatching them out! If all goes well i hope some of them find their way to europe! Keep us updated!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow, good job with getting eggs over there!  If I sent my male arizonensis over there it would probably lay eggs too!  Hope to see pling pics later.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 1, 2011)

Sooooo cool I just traded off my last arizonensis makes me sad in a way. But awesome pic and good luck to you. I wish you were in the states so I could get a chance at buying a pedeling or two when they're ready


----------



## zonbonzovi (Mar 1, 2011)

:clap::clap:


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 2, 2011)

great job man, it's always nice to know that you got those eggs from breeding her rather than from luck.  it just goes to show that our hobby making some progress.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments! 

Here is the original thread from November 2010 of the actual mating: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=195262

If this is successful, will it be the first successful breeding of S. heros outside the United States? :drool:


----------



## SAn (Mar 2, 2011)

There have been others in Europe. At least i know a couple


----------



## KyuZo (Mar 2, 2011)

SAn said:


> There have been others in Europe. At least i know a couple


yes, i remember reading about a few other breeding that were done in Europe,  mostly S. h. castaneiceps.


----------



## Draiman (Mar 2, 2011)

lol alright, no big deal anyway, was just wondering.


----------



## afs rock (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats on the new eggs hope the hatch


----------



## micheldied (Mar 2, 2011)

Congradu-friggin'-lations!:clap:

Best of luck with getting plings, and hopefully the mother survives the non-hibernation.
Sign me up for a couple.:drool:


----------



## JanPhilip (Mar 3, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> If I sent my male arizonensis over there it would probably lay eggs too!  Hope to see pling pics later.


The Draiman-effect, still has metaphysicists pussled


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok now all you have to do is send some S. hardwickei my way!!!!


----------



## Draiman (Mar 4, 2011)

Leviticus said:


> Ok now all you have to do is send some S. hardwickei my way!!!!


You're about half a year late: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=189688


----------



## Ebenezer (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Draiman,
Excellent photography. I like the sharpness of picture and resoultion.
Your caption helps me in understanding what she was coiling. Do share more pictures if you have any.


----------



## Steven (Mar 6, 2011)

VERY NICE !!!!

congratz :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## micheldied (May 3, 2011)

Any updates??


----------



## CpT (May 3, 2011)

İncredible !


----------

